

I’ve seen the best minds of my generation destroyed by Matlab… (2013) - edward
http://slendermeans.org/julia-loops.html

======
MichaelCrawford
Why does anyone use matlab?

If I needed to solve differential equations I would use C++.

Many embedded jobs require matlab expertise. I always figured it must be cool
but didnt care to buy it because comoutational physics is one of my
specialties.

Then I git a look at its language. Worse than the cruel shoes.

~~~
therobot24
It's incredibly easy/fast to build a working prototype. Much like how LaTeX
just lets you write and the processor takes care of the rest, MATLAB just lets
you build while the software mostly takes care of the rest.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Funny that. From time to time since 2008 or so I have tried to learn LaTex but
always I get Lost while attempting yetbstrictly speaking failing to read the
fine manual.

I was very excited to find abLaatex resume template, thats the main reason I
want to use LaTex. mBut it didnt make muchnsense to me.

Its not like I cant read instructions or am unwilling to, its that the
instructions for some things are so burdensome to read that I often choose to
do without.

